# Jim O'Brien Fired



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

:clap:

According to Yahoo, and Mike Wells.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> The Indiana Pacers fired coach Jim O’Brien on Sunday morning, a league source told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> O’Brien’s firing comes after the Pacers lost seven of their past eight games to drop to 10th place in the Eastern Conference.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Alnuiik.B095VB7TxZFn2kW8vLYF?slug=aw-pacersobrien013011


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEAH BABY! Is Larry Bird going to step in as coach or what?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEAH BABY! Is Larry Bird going to step in as coach or what?


Frank Vogel, I think.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good day!...Bird next!...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

WAAHHHOOOOOOOO I AM SOOOOOOO HAPPPPY!!!!!!!! Wow this just made my weekend! Maybe even my year hahahaha Bird to JOB: :gunner:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry to spoil the party boys but...



> The Indianapolis Star is reporting that longtime O'Brien assistant Frank Vogel is expected to coach the remainder of the season.
> 
> *However, a league source said that former Cavaliers coach Mike Brown is a strong candidate to land the full-time job. Brown was the Pacers associate head coach under Rick Carlisle from 2003 to 2005.*


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/basketball/nba/01/30/pacers.fire.obrien/


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Spoil the party? What's wrong with Mike Brown? He's better than Bird.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mike Brown would turn this team into a defensive powerhouse.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I've just never been high on Mike Brown and I think LeBron carried him on his back throughout his whole stint with Cleveland.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Box Man said:


> Spoil the party? What's wrong with Mike Brown? He's better than Bird.


bird isn't coaching anymore. he hasn't in over a decade. but anyway, this was a very needed change.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

clownskull said:


> bird isn't coaching anymore. he hasn't in over a decade. but anyway, this was a very needed change.



Never said he was coaching...


----------



## MagicMania (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats to Frank Vogel on his first win as Pacers' coach.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Interesting blurb about Mike Brown and Danny

http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/more_sports/russian_hour_jam_LNw81defl5AIAXysF6KJkK



> In the wake of Jim O'Brien's long overdue Indiana exodus, former Pacers associate coach Mike Brown (under Rick Carlisle) is the prohibitive favorite to take charge of the sidelines next season, regardless of whether Larry Bird and general manager David Morway are retained. Owner Herb Simon may be Brown's biggest fan . . . other than Danny Ferry, who refused to sign the announcement of his Cavaliers firing and resigned soon after as GM rather than accept a one-year extension.
> 
> "I don't care who takes over the Pacers," e-mails column contributor Ricky St. Jean. "Until your so-called leader/best player, Danny Granger, starts to play defense you are going to lose. There's no noticeable commitment on his part to play hard on either end, which means taking some contact. He is content to lose and score from beyond the 3-point line. How else can you explain 242 3-pointers vs. 229 free throw attempts?"


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Looks like people are still judging Danny from last season's performance. While his shot's been off this season, he's been able to score better in many other ways besides 3-point shooting, and his defense has been much improved since he was benched on Team USA.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Looks like people are still judging Danny from last season's performance. While his shot's been off this season, he's been able to score better in many other ways besides 3-point shooting, and his defense has been much improved since he was benched on Team USA.


His defense the past few weeks hasn't been as impressive as it was earlier this year. 3-15 last night was pretty ugly, but 3-5 of those attempts were consecutive missed tip-ins.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stan Van Gundy needs to keep his mouth shut. We have mediocre talent, Eastern conference playoff potential, that JOB couldn't manage...



> Defending a coach
> Van Gundy is the son of a basketball coach and the brother of a former NBA coach.
> 
> So, it should come as no surprise that Van Gundy doesn't like the Indiana Pacers' decision to fire Jim O'Brien after the Pacers started their season with a 17-27 record.
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...ando-magic-news-0201-20110131,0,1339273.story


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Is there some reason this franchise can't get some one exciting, young and new to coach ? And not just retread after retread after retread ? I know they want to be extra safe but, this is a bit extreme.

Unless you really enjoy walking the ball up the court, standing around, stagnant basketball.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-knickswalsh020211



> One league executive with strong ties to Walsh suggests: “If [Larry] Bird doesn’t want to come back in Indiana, don’t be surprised if Donnie ends up back running the team again. [Pacers owner] Herb Simon still loves him, and Donnie isn’t ready to retire yet.”


http://matt-moore.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22748484/27352641?source=rss_blogs_NBA



> Berger continued, saying the Pacers will also be re-assessing their coaching position this off-season. "The first order of business will be hiring a new coach, who may very well be interim coach Frank Vogel. There's some other interesting names on the Pacers list though. Former Cavs coach Mike Brown, *former Pacer Mark Jackson*, and Jazz assistant Tyrone Corbin. Those three names are going to be in the mix, as well as a darkhorse, Hawks assistant Lester Conner, a little-known name around the league, but he was on the Pacers bench last season, and I think he's going to get some consideration."


Ugh. Please no Walsh and Mark Jackson.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Great news.

Nice to be back


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Great news.
> 
> Nice to be back


Welcome back, buddy.

Pacers now 4-0 under Vogel, but we've played some pretty bad teams.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man said:


> Welcome back, buddy.
> 
> Pacers now 4-0 under Vogel, but we've played some pretty bad teams.


Let's see how we deal with Miami.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Let's see how we deal with Miami.


I just want to see us play a good game. It's going to be interesting to watch us play a good team with smart rotations.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

while i support van gundy's right to speak his mind, he really has no clue as to what he is talking about. obie was obsessed with playing a particular style regardless of whether it was working. he wants his pf's to hang out on the perimeter on offense and jack up threes. he was never going to go away from that no matter what. he refused to let his players play to their strengths. they were going to do it his way or sit.
obie's system might work IF he has the right personnel like he had with boston a while back. however, even if he doesn't have a squad tailor-made for his system, he will make the team run it no matter what. i have heard several players express relief in post game interviews and i think they are all pretty much glad they don't have to play a system that kept failing.
maybe obrien can get with a team that can play his style. this was not that team.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

clownskull said:


> while i support van gundy's right to speak his mind, he really has no clue as to what he is talking about. obie was obsessed with playing a particular style regardless of whether it was working. he wants his pf's to hang out on the perimeter on offense and jack up threes. he was never going to go away from that no matter what. he refused to let his players play to their strengths. they were going to do it his way or sit.
> obie's system might work IF he has the right personnel like he had with boston a while back. however, even if he doesn't have a squad tailor-made for his system, he will make the team run it no matter what. i have heard several players express relief in post game interviews and i think they are all pretty much glad they don't have to play a system that kept failing.
> maybe obrien can get with a team that can play his style. this was not that team.


Exactly. Hibbert, Collison, Hansbrough, and McRoberts have all said that they can play more of their style now. Collison is running more pick and rolls, Hibbert is getting the ball in the post sooner and more often, Hansbrough can play his game and not worry about doing something that would put him on the bench from the rest of the game, and McRoberts no longer has to spread the floor. Now we just need Danny to put together some solid 20-25 pt. games with some great defense along with 20/10 games from Hibbert and we'll be set.


----------

